# Anybody try Paxil?



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello so I am gonna say that Prozac did work a lot for me it just made me not wanna eat and was really stimulating for me while Zoloft really made a lot of stuff worse my derealization causes ocd thoughts so I was wondering if any of you try Paxil and if it did anything?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I found prozac too stimulating as well. It aggravated my insomnia. I took paxil for over 10 years. It wasn't a cure, by any means. Did it help my depression? I guess so.

I was pretty sick when I started taking it, and I went downhill for the first week on that med. Then, I felt a glimmer of hope. I had a rare positive thought. I hung on,, and I slowly

came out of my depression. I'm a guy, and it did give me sexual side effects. My orgasm bell turned into a buzzer on paxil. At some point I switched to effexor and took that

for 10 years. Neither med was a big difference maker. Lastly, I took escitalopram for several years. I took 40mg daily, which is a hefty dose, and had zero side effects.

It was at least as effective in treating my depression and related symptoms as paxil and Effexor. Then I discovered the root cause of my depression, which I had segued

into from a post ictal psychosis following temporal lobe seizures. Long story short, I had ECT and took meds for a bout a year until realizing I didn't need them anymore.

Been med free for over 5 years without symptoms for the first time in 40 years. I could recommend Lexapro (escitalopram) if I had to recommend an SSRI. But, if

your depression is as serious as was mine, I would recommend the ECT instead.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I tried paxil 15 years ago when I was 19 . it was AWESOME for my anxiety ....it literally eliminated all of my anxiety and also made me joyful too

but there were 2 problems .

1. it made me too indifferent/uncaring . I was litterally not giving any shit on anything and was a bit like a robot . and I slept a lot

2. it made me gain weight

--

and I was a different person back then than I am now . I dont know how it would work now and I dont know how it is for DP

I am taking zoloft and zyprexa right now btw. . zoloft is ok and zyprexa is awesome


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

forestx5 and Psyborg: did it have any effect on your DPDR symptoms?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Trith said:


> forestx5 and Psyborg: did it have any effect on your DPDR symptoms?


I didnt have dp/dr back then


----------

